# Where's the beef?



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 5, 2018)

Exam is in a little over 7 weeks.  The boards are kind of dormant.  Aren't people studying? What's going on?


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Sep 6, 2018)

April 2018 crowd outputted so much content that the October 2018 didn't need to add anything


----------



## monty01 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm too busy trying to solve these dynamics problems.  There's no way i'm solving these things in 6 minutes


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 6, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> April 2018 crowd outputted so much content that the October 2018 didn't need to add anything


good point.  There might just be a lot of silent reading going on.


----------



## Vel2018 (Sep 11, 2018)

Slay the P.E. said:


> good point.  There might just be a lot of silent reading going on.


Think its time for the weekly problems


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 12, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Think its time for the weekly problems


We will do that again this term. First one will be September 28, so we can get four new, free problems in the boards before the test.

I'm sure people have dug up the ones from last semester, but those were discussed so heavily, that any questions anyone might have have likely already been answered. I'm guessing that's why we see no activity.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Sep 22, 2018)

Agreed. I think we had a pretty active group for April 18'. Looking forward to the weekly problems


----------

